# Interval International Promo Codes



## kds4

Greetings from a new Guest (soon to be member) Tugger. I just completed my first late-deposit exchange through II as a recent (2009) resale buyer into MGV. I locked off and banked my 3BR when I was unable to get the week I needed in 2009. As I was completing the exchange of the Efficiency side tonight, I saw on the payment screen (where they collected my $109 exchange fee) a block for a promo code. I searched Google for any, but came up with bupkus. I would love to hear any wisdom on this subject from veteran Tuggers out there, as I have a remaining late deposit for the 2BR side to exchange by July of this year. 

Exchange Results - MGV Efficiency for MOW 2BR for President's Day Week in February. Myrtle Beach Boardwalk, here I come.:whoopie:


----------



## rthib

*Were you doing the deposit at same time?*

Only codes I know of are codes for an AC when you do a deposit.
Other than that and discounts on membership, I have never heard of any.


----------



## dioxide45

Great trade. We have found MGV to be a good trader for us. See this thread for how we traded out 2011 weeks.

I am not aware of any promo codes that can be used on the II website. Though they do at times send out e-mails and post cards with offers for ACs that perhaps that box can be used for.


----------



## kds4

_Great trade. We have found MGV to be a good trader for us. See this thread for how we traded out 2011 weeks._

Thanks. Our impression about trade value of MGV was a factor in our decision to buy there (as opposed to Harbour Lakes where we stayed during our preview). Although, I have to say I am considering Harbour Lakes as a possible resale addition to our ownership. We really liked our stay there and our kids would get more from the water play areas/mini-golf offerings than MGV. Not that we didn't enjoy our stay at MGV last year, because the MAZE was great. How satisfied are you and other Harbour Lakes owners with your experiences there?


----------



## dioxide45

kds4 said:


> Thanks. Our impression about trade value of MGV was a factor in our decision to buy there (as opposed to Harbour Lakes where we stayed during our preview). Although, I have to say I am considering Harbour Lakes as a possible resale addition to our ownership. We really liked our stay there and our kids would get more from the water play areas/mini-golf offerings than MGV. Not that we didn't enjoy our stay at MGV last year, because the MAZE was great. How satisfied are you and other Harbour Lakes owners with your experiences there?



We have only stayed at Harbour Lake once, on a getaway. It was before we purchased it resale. We will continue to use it for exchanges as long as we can. It has traded well as we used both our 2010 and 2011 weeks there to trade in to Hawaii last October.

We don't have children, so Harbour Lake isn't our cup of tea. It was bought as a cheap trader and so far has done us well. We picked up our gold week for $809 in 2009, though prices have fallen on eBay since then.


----------



## ironweed

Nice trade, and welcome to TUG.....

Have you joined the Grande Vista Owners Forum yet ???


----------



## kds4

I did apply to join the MGV Owner's forum through Yahoo last week. However, I have not heard anything back about it. Not sure how to pursue further.


----------



## kds4

As of this afternoon, I am officially in the MGV Owners Forum. Now, I just have to complete my TUG membership. How are you able to include the link with each of your TUG posts?


----------



## dioxide45

kds4 said:


> As of this afternoon, I am officially in the MGV Owners Forum. Now, I just have to complete my TUG membership. How are you able to include the link with each of your TUG posts?



You do this by going to the "User CP" section in the menu at the top. There is a section for setting preferences as well as your signature.


----------



## kds4

Ahhh. Bravo sir. Thanks for the information.


----------



## amyz

I am getting ready to upgrade to Platinum with Interval and they have a place where a promotional code can be entered.  Does anyone know of any promo codes?  Thank you.


----------



## irishween

I asked an II rep about the promo code box.  The response was that it was new and he hasn't seen it used yet.  He believed that eventually offers will be mailed to members that include a promo code.


----------



## mapper

*interval International Promo code good til 08-30-12*

The promo code S21321X can be used for

2 Years for the Price of 1: Only $89.00 (U.S.)

or

3 Years for the Price of 2: Only $178.00 (U.S.)

Promotion Code Expires 08-30-12

It worked for me.  I opted for the 2 year.  Will try to exchange for the first time in 10 years of owning 8 timeshares, (trying to be brave.  ).  I deposited the one bedroom lock off portion of Marriott Grand Chateau.

Diana

The code states that even if your membership is current, you can still take advantage of the offer and add more time to your existing membership.


----------



## jdunn1

I think this code was given to you for one of your non-marriott timeshares.  I just tried this code and it didn't work for my mom's marriott only II account.  I have a seprate account with my WM week and my Marriott week and I can always get 2 for 1 deals with my WM ownership.

I have never heard of a discount on membership for Marriott owners -- maybe becuause we are II's biggest customer?


----------



## mapper

*Sorry the code didn't work for you.*

Well, I am so sorry that it didn't work for you.  I have never done anything with II before and then I started the deposit of my Marriott and couldn't quite understand it.  I left all as it was and received the II offer in the mail so I just went online and used it successfully.

I get stuff from them all the time but have always torn it up.  I retrieved this one from the trash when I realized that I had to pay for membership to do the exchange.  (I have RCI automatically through a charge in maintenance fees with Grand Pacific Palisades that is mandatory.)

Diana


----------



## jdunn1

Every time someone posts an II code, I try it for my Marriott only II account and they never work.  So, no surprise that your code didn't work for me, and I a assume any other Marriott only owner.  Thanks again for posting it.  Maybe Marriott owners will get a 2 for 1 deal some day...




mapper said:


> Well, I am so sorry that it didn't work for you.  I have never done anything with II before and then I started the deposit of my Marriott and couldn't quite understand it.  I left all as it was and received the II offer in the mail so I just went online and used it successfully.
> 
> I get stuff from them all the time but have always torn it up.  I retrieved this one from the trash when I realized that I had to pay for membership to do the exchange.  (I have RCI automatically through a charge in maintenance fees with Grand Pacific Palisades that is mandatory.)
> 
> Diana


----------

